# Snowboarding YouTube Channels! Share yours below!



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

third video and the best one yet! Check it out?


----------



## high2plank (Apr 7, 2021)

Great! Will subscribe!


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

high2plank said:


> Great! Will subscribe!


Appreciate it man!


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

What camera are you using?


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Killer day on Wildcatz Stevens Pass Washington


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Another killer Sick leave day. My buddy in the yellow helmet and I have been riding together for 38 years now, in this video we were both 47 yrs old now we’re both pushing 56 and still rippin.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Powdertrax said:


> Another killer Sick leave day. My buddy in the yellow helmet and I have been riding together for 38 years now, in this video we were both 47 yrs old now we’re both pushing 56 and still rippin.


Some good stoke right there. I’m 53. Keep riding until you can’t! 

For some reason I feel like dancing a jig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Only ever had one video done of the oldest son and me. The video guy was amazing though.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Some good stoke right there. I’m 53. Keep riding until you can’t!
> 
> For some reason I feel like dancing a jig.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, if I need some stoke I’ll click play. That’s my buddies music, he plays the mandolin in a bluegrass band, YouTube Tunnel Creek is there band name, Tunnel Creek is a backcountry area of Stevens Pass. Drop in off the backside of Cowboy Ridge and make your way to Hwy2, hitchhike back to the resort.

If it were my music it would be Gojira, Meshuggah, Lamb of God, etc \m/


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Myoko said:


> Only ever had one video done of the oldest son and me. The video guy was amazing though.


Sweet video and killer powder, pure F’ing heaven.

I'm guessing Japan ?


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Powdertrax said:


> Sweet video and killer powder, pure F’ing heaven.
> 
> I'm guessing Japan ?


Yup, Akakura Kanko, on a good day. That entire video was shot within 1 hour of getting on a lift. WIsh I paid him for the day but I didn't know how good he was until after.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Myoko said:


> Yup, Akakura Kanko, on a good day. That entire video was shot within 1 hour of getting on a lift. WIsh I paid him for the day but I didn't know how good he was until after.


Killer memories of you and your son, Japan reminds me of the early years (1985) at Mount Baker deep blower. Mount Baker was only open on weekends, it would dump all week so EVERY Friday morning was thigh/waist deep. Killer memories


----------



## Silversurfnsnow (Nov 9, 2021)

Heres my Channel! Cannot wait for this season! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Oh my...

-

I watch Neil Hartmann, seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Editing in a spammy link and getting banned in 5... 4... 3..


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Myoko said:


> Only ever had one video done of the oldest son and me. The video guy was amazing though.


Gee the crowds look a real issue there???


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

not much of an editor but what the heck...



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuAt1AizjSJ9gmeWwDBIhqk-U8Cm7mMD4


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

2.. 1...

Gone.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Gee the crowds look a real issue there???


That was a few years ago when I had so many places like this on mountains all around Myoko. Often would spend an entire morning and not cross tracks with anyone but now buses with tour guides take people to them and most of the easier ones get tracked reasonably quickly. If I can go this year it will be further afield as a result as you don't need big mountains, just the freedom to explore I find.


----------



## snowaddict23 (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my channel, just starting to get the tuning content out this season. Let me know what you think, or suggestions you would like to see!


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

First day of the season! Soooo stoked to be back shredding!


----------



## Boarder_dude (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

Park Laps! (Snowboarding at Mount Washington, BC)


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Dalton, it's great that you are discussing about snowboarding here with us and not just posting your shitty vids


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

kieloa said:


> Dalton, it's great that you are discussing about snowboarding here with us and not just posting your shitty vids


Thanks! I Appreciate the love! 🤙🏻


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Boarder_dude said:


>


Awsome song. So weird watching , I think finland?, street riding with classic hotlanta stripper music. If these guys were from New Hampshire is would make me mad, instead it makes me laugh. U guys rip, I like it. Reminds me of high school 
Quick edit, procek pat is from Tennessee not Georgia. Keep dem heads bouncn


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

kieloa said:


> Dalton, it's great that you are discussing about snowboarding here with us and not just posting your shitty vids


Hilarious!

I don’t know which is better; the initial comment, or daltons oblivious reply!


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

jstar said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I don’t know which is better; the initial comment, or daltons oblivious reply!


Lol I’m just joking around


----------

